# Cannot mount partition after re-install



## ant2009 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hello,

I have an iMac that was running Leopard.

It has been running a bit slow so I thought I would re-install leopard again from the install DVD that came with my iMac.

Currently I had 2 partitions one for 'bootcamp' and the other 'Macintosh'. The iMac came installed on Macintosh.

I am not expert on iMac as this is my first time. So when I it came to choosing a partition to install on I selected the bootcamp so I wouldn't have to erase my data on the Macintosh partition.

I thought I could mount the Macintosh and then get my important files after the installation completes.

The installation completed without any problems.

However, when I go to disk utility and try and mount Macintosh I get the following:

```
The disk “Macintosh HD” could not be mounted.
Try running First Aid on the disk and then retry mounting.
```
I tried running First Aid and got the following:

```
Invalid number of allocation blocks
Volume check failed.
Error: Filesystem verify or repair failed.
```
Is there anything I can do?

Many thanks for any suggestions,


----------



## WizardGebbia (Jun 26, 2011)

You installed the osx on the wrong partion that is the bootcamp which is for a windows based install. The Macintosh partition is a journaled partition you'll need to install it on the Mac partition.


----------



## WizardGebbia (Jun 26, 2011)

If you did not repartition the mac side your info will still be there but only the os files would be reinstalled.


----------



## ant2009 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hello,

The reason I installed on the boot camp partition as I was thinking if I re-install on the Macintosh partition it would erase all my data. I just installed on the bootcamp so that I can boot and then get my important files from Macintosh. 

The Mac starts ok after installing it on the bootcamp partition. However, in disk utility I cannot mount the Macintosh partition.

Just one question. If I re-install leopard on Macintosh, will it erase my data on there? That is what I am worried about.

Many thanks for any advice,


----------



## WizardGebbia (Jun 26, 2011)

It shouldn't because your data should remain. if you repartition Macintosh then yes but if you cannot access the partition at all you'll have to repartition it.


----------



## WizardGebbia (Jun 26, 2011)

The boot camp is for when you use the DVD to get to partion disk utility thing your suppose to eject the disk then out a windows disk in like win 7 etc.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

It is odd that you can't mount the old Mac partition. It doesn't matter if you install on the partition created by Boot Camp, it still should mount all partitions once booted into OS X. With that being said, I'll admit I've never done it, so I can't say that you wouldn't have an issue. When you install OS X, there is an option to archive and install. This will just replace you OS install, but leave your user accounts and installed programs alone. The only issue is that it can be possible to have the same problem after the install that you had before you reinstalled OS X the first time. But it should get you to your files to backup so you can wipe the whole drive and start fresh.


----------



## ant2009 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hello,

Now that I know that installing on the Macintosh partition won't erase my data.

However, when I re-booted with the Mac OS X install DVD. When I get to the screen that asks which partition to install on. The only one that is displayed is the bootcamp. I have tried this a few times. And it doesn't display the Macintosh partition.

Is there something wrong? How can I get to install on the Macintosh partition?

Many thanks for any suggestions,


----------



## WizardGebbia (Jun 26, 2011)

It is possible that the Macintosh partition got altered some how it should show in the install screen with a valid partition. When you get the install screen go up ti utilities and click disk utility find tue Macintosh partition and see if it shows there. Let me know how you make out.


----------



## ant2009 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hello,

I booted up with the Mac OS X DVD. I went to utilities and disk utility. However, the Macintosh partition was grayed out. When I clicked on it and then clicked mount It came up with the following error:

```
The disk “Macintosh HD” could not be mounted.
Try running First Aid on the disk and then retry mounting.
```
and:

```
Invalid number of allocation blocks
Volume check failed.
Error: Filesystem verify or repair failed.
```
Do you have any other ideas about this problem?

Many thanks for your suggestions,


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

The file structure has been blown away. At this point the only software I know of that may help you is Disk Warrior or TestDisk. Other then that, you'll need to wipe out the whole drive and reformat it.


----------



## WizardGebbia (Jun 26, 2011)

Yes sounds like you need to completely format it and re partition it. When you do that and install Mac osx then when the install is complete and your in Mac; go to disk utility and go to the option that allows you to zero out "unallocated space." that will zero out any temp files that may have gotten damaged beforehand.


----------

